# SALE: Genuine OEM Ignition Wires for 2.0L AZG/AVH (40% off - just $64.95)



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*CLEARANCE (OVER 40% OFF DEALER LIST) ON 2.0L AZG/AVH IGNITION WIRES!* 







 
*THE SALE**:* 

Got misfire problems? Your plugs, your *wires*, your ignition coil and anything ignition related is a great place to start when looking for the culprit. For a limited time and until supplies last (13 sets available at time of this post), we'll be offering a savings of over 40% off dealer list price of $115 on the Genuine OEM Volkswagen ignition wire sets for MK4 2.0L Golf/Jetta (AZG and AVH engine codes) for just $64.95 with free shipping. 

*APPLICATION GUIDE**:* 

* 2001-2006 Golf 2.0L (AZG, AVH) 
* 2001-2005 Jetta 2.0L (AZG, AVH) 
* 2001-2005 Beetle 2.0L (AZG, AVH) 

*HOW TO ORDER**:* 

Place your dead mau5 HERE to order direct. All orders will ship within a 1-2 business days. 

*CUSTOMER SERVICE**:* 

In an effort to give you _the very quickest response with exceptional turnaround time and customer service_ on this special on Genuine OEM Volkswagen ignition wires, we ask that you *PLEASE DO NOT PM HERE THROUGH THE VORTEX* but rather click HERE. Sending a PM only doubles time needed to respond and we want to service you as _quick as possible_ with your inquiries. We will soon be streamlining all of our threads to turn the PM function off and solely respond via email in an effort to provide faster customer service for you guys. Because of the high volume of emails and PM's we get per day combined, we feel like this is the best way to give you the fastest answer your technical inquires, stock level checks, etc. If you have any questions about any products _other than these Genuine OEM ignition wires_, please see our site at www.mjmautohaus.com for pricing or other technical info. You can also email us through the site for a quick response. 

*INTERNATIONAL INQUIRIES**:* 

* For shipping quotes to Canada, simply add the wires to your basket (with postal code) for shipping rates! 

* For shipping quotes to any address outside the US or Canada, click HERE for quotes and policies. 

*ALL IGNITION WIRES WILL ARRIVE IN GENUINE VOLKSWAGEN BOXES - ASSEMBLED IN GERMANY!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to the great deals on these OEM ignition wires, we also stock plugs from Bosch, Denso and NGK!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Got questions? Hit us up!


- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

